# Có Ai Muốn Bị Dắt Mũi Đâu, Nên Chịu Khó Tìm Hiểu Luật Sớm Chừng Nào Hay Chừng Đó



## thuyduong (26 Tháng mười 2016)

Không biết các bác thấy sao chứ mỗi lần e đọc báo thấy vụ quỵt nợ NH mà ko cho tịch thu xử ra tòa toàn NH là người có lý lẽ không à, so với những bài báo cùng chủ để ở phía trước thấy rõ là bị dư luận dắt mũi luôn, mới đầu vô kiểu nào cũng sẽ NH tự ý thế này, lộng hành thế nọ… rồi dư luận bay vô phán quá trời. Đã có những đầu báo uy tín phát biểu thực tế 10 “ông” ngân hàng đi thu nợ thì cả 10 ông đều đồng thanh tương ứng áp dụng các biện pháp cưỡng chế nhằm thu giữ tài sản bảo đảm đúng là “cực chẳng đã”, là “bước cuối cùng” sau nhiều lần đàm phán không thành công, vậy nhìn lại vấn đề là do con nợ cù nhây hay do NH làm sai luật, tự thấy quá rõ rồi ạ! Những vụ gần đây em đọc như bảo vệ đổ bộ nhà dân giấc tối khuya cái này tòa chưa xử dân tình đã đội đầu “xử” kiểu giang hồ ko biết đúng sai rồi, dư luận có méo mó cũng có ai làm được gì, chỉ lợi mỗi những con nợ quỵt được tiền rồi hùa nhau quỵt quài quài!

Em có đọc qua thấy luật nay phổ biến rồi, có những bài báo viết rõ ràng những điều quy định cơ bản người dân cần biết chứ không cần chi dân học luật nữa, như quy định “bên giữ tài sản bảo đảm phải giao tài sản đó cho người xử lý tài sản theo thông báo của người này; nếu hết thời hạn ấn định trong thông báo mà bên giữ tài sản bảo đảm không giao tài sản thì người xử lý tài sản có quyền thu giữ tài sản bảo đảm” ấy ạ, các bác nên đọc qua để không phải như em hồi trước, hễ báo viết gì là xung thiên phán trên trời dưới đất mà ko biết miếng luật nào, rồi thấy tòa ng ta xử thì hớ hàng. Các bác có nghĩ như e ko ạ?


----------



## havan123 (27 Tháng mười 2016)

thuyduong đã viết:


> Không biết các bác thấy sao chứ mỗi lần e đọc báo thấy vụ quỵt nợ NH mà ko cho tịch thu xử ra tòa toàn NH là người có lý lẽ không à, so với những bài báo cùng chủ để ở phía trước thấy rõ là bị dư luận dắt mũi luôn, mới đầu vô kiểu nào cũng sẽ NH tự ý thế này, lộng hành thế nọ… rồi dư luận bay vô phán quá trời. Đã có những đầu báo uy tín phát biểu thực tế 10 “ông” ngân hàng đi thu nợ thì cả 10 ông đều đồng thanh tương ứng áp dụng các biện pháp cưỡng chế nhằm thu giữ tài sản bảo đảm đúng là “cực chẳng đã”, là “bước cuối cùng” sau nhiều lần đàm phán không thành công, vậy nhìn lại vấn đề là do con nợ cù nhây hay do NH làm sai luật, tự thấy quá rõ rồi ạ! Những vụ gần đây em đọc như bảo vệ đổ bộ nhà dân giấc tối khuya cái này tòa chưa xử dân tình đã đội đầu “xử” kiểu giang hồ ko biết đúng sai rồi, dư luận có méo mó cũng có ai làm được gì, chỉ lợi mỗi những con nợ quỵt được tiền rồi hùa nhau quỵt quài quài!
> 
> Em có đọc qua thấy luật nay phổ biến rồi, có những bài báo viết rõ ràng những điều quy định cơ bản người dân cần biết chứ không cần chi dân học luật nữa, như quy định “bên giữ tài sản bảo đảm phải giao tài sản đó cho người xử lý tài sản theo thông báo của người này; nếu hết thời hạn ấn định trong thông báo mà bên giữ tài sản bảo đảm không giao tài sản thì người xử lý tài sản có quyền thu giữ tài sản bảo đảm” ấy ạ, các bác nên đọc qua để không phải như em hồi trước, hễ báo viết gì là xung thiên phán trên trời dưới đất mà ko biết miếng luật nào, rồi thấy tòa ng ta xử thì hớ hàng. Các bác có nghĩ như e ko ạ?


bà đọc được bài báo viết có tâm dữ vậy?????


----------



## thuyduong (27 Tháng mười 2016)

havan123 đã viết:


> bà đọc được bài báo viết có tâm dữ vậy?????


nhiều bài viết lắm bà ơi, chứ không phải chỉ 1 bài. đáng lẽ tui cũng không biết mà con bạn tui làm bên ngân hàng nó nói vậy, sếp ngày nào cũng căng thẳng vì mấy vụ bài viết có tâm, nhiều khi phải ở trong hoan cảnh của người ta mới biết, nó đi thu hồi nợ, còn bị người ta la rồi đuổi.


----------



## havan123 (27 Tháng mười 2016)

thuyduong đã viết:


> nhiều bài viết lắm bà ơi, chứ không phải chỉ 1 bài. đáng lẽ tui cũng không biết mà con bạn tui làm bên ngân hàng nó nói vậy, sếp ngày nào cũng căng thẳng vì mấy vụ bài viết có tâm, nhiều khi phải ở trong hoan cảnh của người ta mới biết, nó đi thu hồi nợ, còn bị người ta la rồi đuổi.


gì ghê vậy, mà đó giờ thu hồi nợ là công việc không dễ rồi, bạn bà cũng gan ghê, thân con gái đi làm mấy việc này, mà tui nghĩ bên ngân hàng phải có cách giải quyết chứ không là mệt à nha,


----------



## thuyduong (27 Tháng mười 2016)

havan123 đã viết:


> gì ghê vậy, mà đó giờ thu hồi nợ là công việc không dễ rồi, bạn bà cũng gan ghê, thân con gái đi làm mấy việc này, mà tui nghĩ bên ngân hàng phải có cách giải quyết chứ không là mệt à nha,


có luật hết đó bà ơi, nhưng người ta ngang tàng quá, người ta xem mình là cái rốn của vũ trụ muốn làm gì làm đó.


----------



## kimthoa (2 Tháng mười một 2016)

thuyduong đã viết:


> Không biết các bác thấy sao chứ mỗi lần e đọc báo thấy vụ quỵt nợ NH mà ko cho tịch thu xử ra tòa toàn NH là người có lý lẽ không à, so với những bài báo cùng chủ để ở phía trước thấy rõ là bị dư luận dắt mũi luôn, mới đầu vô kiểu nào cũng sẽ NH tự ý thế này, lộng hành thế nọ… rồi dư luận bay vô phán quá trời. Đã có những đầu báo uy tín phát biểu thực tế 10 “ông” ngân hàng đi thu nợ thì cả 10 ông đều đồng thanh tương ứng áp dụng các biện pháp cưỡng chế nhằm thu giữ tài sản bảo đảm đúng là “cực chẳng đã”, là “bước cuối cùng” sau nhiều lần đàm phán không thành công, vậy nhìn lại vấn đề là do con nợ cù nhây hay do NH làm sai luật, tự thấy quá rõ rồi ạ! Những vụ gần đây em đọc như bảo vệ đổ bộ nhà dân giấc tối khuya cái này tòa chưa xử dân tình đã đội đầu “xử” kiểu giang hồ ko biết đúng sai rồi, dư luận có méo mó cũng có ai làm được gì, chỉ lợi mỗi những con nợ quỵt được tiền rồi hùa nhau quỵt quài quài!
> 
> Em có đọc qua thấy luật nay phổ biến rồi, có những bài báo viết rõ ràng những điều quy định cơ bản người dân cần biết chứ không cần chi dân học luật nữa, như quy định “bên giữ tài sản bảo đảm phải giao tài sản đó cho người xử lý tài sản theo thông báo của người này; nếu hết thời hạn ấn định trong thông báo mà bên giữ tài sản bảo đảm không giao tài sản thì người xử lý tài sản có quyền thu giữ tài sản bảo đảm” ấy ạ, các bác nên đọc qua để không phải như em hồi trước, hễ báo viết gì là xung thiên phán trên trời dưới đất mà ko biết miếng luật nào, rồi thấy tòa ng ta xử thì hớ hàng. Các bác có nghĩ như e ko ạ?


chuyện này thì chưa rõ như thế nào nhưng chuyện quỵt nợ xảy ra lâu lắm rồi, từ khi có dịch vụ mới chẳng cần thế chấp tài sản thì chuyện ấy lại càng xấu đi hơn rất nhiều.


----------



## tramanh (2 Tháng mười một 2016)

đúng là nhiều khi mình không ro hết rất cả moi chuyện nó như thế nào nhưng mà chuyện quỵt nợ là có, vì em từng làm qua ngân hàng rồi, chuyện đó như cơm bữa.


----------



## kimthoa (2 Tháng mười một 2016)

tramanh đã viết:


> đúng là nhiều khi mình không ro hết rất cả moi chuyện nó như thế nào nhưng mà chuyện quỵt nợ là có, vì em từng làm qua ngân hàng rồi, chuyện đó như cơm bữa.


tôi cũng có người bạn làm ngân hàng, nó cũng nói miếc, nghe nói cũng gặp nhiều ngwuofi mang vẻ doanh nhân nhưng thực chất do mối quan hệ quá mạnh nên đòi tiền bị khó khăn, cho nên không phải ai làm doanh nghiệp lớn cũng trả tiền sớm đâu nha


----------



## tramanh (2 Tháng mười một 2016)

kimthoa đã viết:


> tôi cũng có người bạn làm ngân hàng, nó cũng nói miếc, nghe nói cũng gặp nhiều ngwuofi mang vẻ doanh nhân nhưng thực chất do mối quan hệ quá mạnh nên đòi tiền bị khó khăn, cho nên không phải ai làm doanh nghiệp lớn cũng trả tiền sớm đâu nha


đúng rồi chị ơi, em làm người này người nọ gặp bảnh bao sang trọng lắm, nhưng toàn là gì không đâu, nói chung cái mã bên ngoài thì ham, vì mỗi lần đi với mỗi em khác nhau, chắc nói vây mấy chị hiểu. hihi, đại gia thường đi với chân dài.


----------



## tramanh (11 Tháng mười một 2016)

mà Trump lên tổng thống rồi, có báo ghi sẽ có hơn 2 triệu người việt bị trục xuất???? Trump ghét TQ với VN lắm sao????


----------



## kimthoa (11 Tháng mười một 2016)

thuyduong đã viết:


> Không biết các bác thấy sao chứ mỗi lần e đọc báo thấy vụ quỵt nợ NH mà ko cho tịch thu xử ra tòa toàn NH là người có lý lẽ không à, so với những bài báo cùng chủ để ở phía trước thấy rõ là bị dư luận dắt mũi luôn, mới đầu vô kiểu nào cũng sẽ NH tự ý thế này, lộng hành thế nọ… rồi dư luận bay vô phán quá trời. Đã có những đầu báo uy tín phát biểu thực tế 10 “ông” ngân hàng đi thu nợ thì cả 10 ông đều đồng thanh tương ứng áp dụng các biện pháp cưỡng chế nhằm thu giữ tài sản bảo đảm đúng là “cực chẳng đã”, là “bước cuối cùng” sau nhiều lần đàm phán không thành công, vậy nhìn lại vấn đề là do con nợ cù nhây hay do NH làm sai luật, tự thấy quá rõ rồi ạ! Những vụ gần đây em đọc như bảo vệ đổ bộ nhà dân giấc tối khuya cái này tòa chưa xử dân tình đã đội đầu “xử” kiểu giang hồ ko biết đúng sai rồi, dư luận có méo mó cũng có ai làm được gì, chỉ lợi mỗi những con nợ quỵt được tiền rồi hùa nhau quỵt quài quài!
> 
> Em có đọc qua thấy luật nay phổ biến rồi, có những bài báo viết rõ ràng những điều quy định cơ bản người dân cần biết chứ không cần chi dân học luật nữa, như quy định “bên giữ tài sản bảo đảm phải giao tài sản đó cho người xử lý tài sản theo thông báo của người này; nếu hết thời hạn ấn định trong thông báo mà bên giữ tài sản bảo đảm không giao tài sản thì người xử lý tài sản có quyền thu giữ tài sản bảo đảm” ấy ạ, các bác nên đọc qua để không phải như em hồi trước, hễ báo viết gì là xung thiên phán trên trời dưới đất mà ko biết miếng luật nào, rồi thấy tòa ng ta xử thì hớ hàng. Các bác có nghĩ như e ko ạ?


mọi chuyện vẫn chưa biết như thế nào mà??? lỡ người vay cũng bị hại???


----------



## kimthoa (11 Tháng mười một 2016)

tramanh đã viết:


> mà Trump lên tổng thống rồi, có báo ghi sẽ có hơn 2 triệu người việt bị trục xuất???? Trump ghét TQ với VN lắm sao????


cũng là nghe báo nói, nhưng chưa biết thực hư ra sao, do nếu có giấy tờ đầy đủ thì không được trục suất...


----------



## tramanh (11 Tháng mười một 2016)

kimthoa đã viết:


> cũng là nghe báo nói, nhưng chưa biết thực hư ra sao, do nếu có giấy tờ đầy đủ thì không được trục suất...


bây giờ thì đợi xem tin tức cũng như kế hoạch almf việc của ông Trump thôi, nhiều người cũng tiếc cho Clinton.


----------



## kimthoa (11 Tháng mười một 2016)

tramanh đã viết:


> bây giờ thì đợi xem tin tức cũng như kế hoạch almf việc của ông Trump thôi, nhiều người cũng tiếc cho Clinton.


đúng thật, nhưng clinton nổi tiếng nhiểu ồi, giờ lui về hậu trường cùng chồng thôi.


----------



## tramanh (11 Tháng mười một 2016)

kimthoa đã viết:


> mọi chuyện vẫn chưa biết như thế nào mà??? lỡ người vay cũng bị hại???


thật sự mà nói em vẫn tin ngân hàng hết 8 phần, vì thật sự ngân hàng làm trên giấy tờ, chị có biết em đi lấy tiền tiết kiệm mà em bị kí sai cái chữ ký nó bắt em kí hết 10 tờ giấy nháp của nó đó, hình chình ình trên cmnd mà vậy đó,


----------



## kimthoa (11 Tháng mười một 2016)

tramanh đã viết:


> thật sự mà nói em vẫn tin ngân hàng hết 8 phần, vì thật sự ngân hàng làm trên giấy tờ, chị có biết em đi lấy tiền tiết kiệm mà em bị kí sai cái chữ ký nó bắt em kí hết 10 tờ giấy nháp của nó đó, hình chình ình trên cmnd mà vậy đó,


haha, vậy luôn hả em, cái đó là việc nó cần làm thôi, nên không trách nó được, chứ thật ra nó là người chi tiền nên cso gì nó chịu trách nhiệm hết.


----------



## thuyduong (17 Tháng mười một 2016)

tramanh đã viết:


> thật sự mà nói em vẫn tin ngân hàng hết 8 phần, vì thật sự ngân hàng làm trên giấy tờ, chị có biết em đi lấy tiền tiết kiệm mà em bị kí sai cái chữ ký nó bắt em kí hết 10 tờ giấy nháp của nó đó, hình chình ình trên cmnd mà vậy đó,


Chính xác rồi, NH làm việc trên giấy tờ, phải uy tín vậy người ta mới yên tâm giao tiền cho giữ, vay tiền chứ, không xoàn xoàn nhẹ dạ sao được.


----------



## kimthoa (18 Tháng mười một 2016)

kiểu như hay so sánh với cho vay bên ngoài, thử không trả cho nó, nó đập cho vỡ măt.


----------



## tramanh (18 Tháng mười một 2016)

kimthoa đã viết:


> kiểu như hay so sánh với cho vay bên ngoài, thử không trả cho nó, nó đập cho vỡ măt.


chứ gì nữa, mà em mới xem vụ live trên fb của Á Hân, kiểu như lấy chồng xong chia tay lại dính đến tiền bạc, nghe đâu là thằng chồng có người khác, khổ thân, thế em nói là phụ nữ, không trông chờ vào đàn ông được, có tiền có bạc thì mới được, cho nên các chị gái, có ít tiền hãy gửi ngân hàng


----------



## kimthoa (18 Tháng mười một 2016)

tramanh đã viết:


> chứ gì nữa, mà em mới xem vụ live trên fb của Á Hân, kiểu như lấy chồng xong chia tay lại dính đến tiền bạc, nghe đâu là thằng chồng có người khác, khổ thân, thế em nói là phụ nữ, không trông chờ vào đàn ông được, có tiền có bạc thì mới được, cho nên các chị gái, có ít tiền hãy gửi ngân hàng


chị cũng vừa xem, anh chồng người bắc chửi ghê thật, mày rồi tao, hỏi sao phụ nữ giờ không muốn lấy chồng, lấy chồng đẻ con, phá hư tuổi xuân, để giờ vậy, phụ nữ cần kiên cường, thích thì quen không thích thì cho về nơi sản xuất, yêu thì ngu 1 lần thôi, đừng ngu nhiều, đàn ông tốt chết hết rồi. phụ nữ giờ phải có tiền nha các chị em, gửi ngân hàng mua vàng hay gì đó, miễn sao phải giữ lấy tiền cho mình cho con.


----------



## tramanh (18 Tháng mười một 2016)

kimthoa đã viết:


> chị cũng vừa xem, anh chồng người bắc chửi ghê thật, mày rồi tao, hỏi sao phụ nữ giờ không muốn lấy chồng, lấy chồng đẻ con, phá hư tuổi xuân, để giờ vậy, phụ nữ cần kiên cường, thích thì quen không thích thì cho về nơi sản xuất, yêu thì ngu 1 lần thôi, đừng ngu nhiều, đàn ông tốt chết hết rồi. phụ nữ giờ phải có tiền nha các chị em, gửi ngân hàng mua vàng hay gì đó, miễn sao phải giữ lấy tiền cho mình cho con.


như vậy thì đan ông gì chị ơi, giờ đàn ông đánh mất chữ đàn ông rồi.


----------



## havan123 (18 Tháng mười một 2016)

chuyện này đang hot, có vẻ vài tuần trờ lại đây, nhiều chuyện hot quá nên việc ngân hàng bị bỏ lỡ, chuyện chính trị kinh tế vẫn luôn diễn ra hằng ngày, vẫn luôn hot mỗi ngày, mà người trẻ như mình đây thấy ít người để ý quá


----------



## tramanh (18 Tháng mười một 2016)

havan123 đã viết:


> chuyện này đang hot, có vẻ vài tuần trờ lại đây, nhiều chuyện hot quá nên việc ngân hàng bị bỏ lỡ, chuyện chính trị kinh tế vẫn luôn diễn ra hằng ngày, vẫn luôn hot mỗi ngày, mà người trẻ như mình đây thấy ít người để ý quá


vân đang để ý và theo dõi, không chỉ biết theo dõi mỗi những chuyện show big, bạn nói vậy là thấy hơi đụng chạm


----------



## havan123 (18 Tháng mười một 2016)

tramanh đã viết:


> vân đang để ý và theo dõi, không chỉ biết theo dõi mỗi những chuyện show big, bạn nói vậy là thấy hơi đụng chạm


ô không không, mình không có ý kiến gì, vì chuyện không của riêng ai, có thể xảy ra bất cứ lúc nào, mình nói vậy thôi chứ không có ý.


----------



## tramanh (18 Tháng mười một 2016)

havan123 đã viết:


> ô không không, mình không có ý kiến gì, vì chuyện không của riêng ai, có thể xảy ra bất cứ lúc nào, mình nói vậy thôi chứ không có ý.


ok, bạn nói vậy thì tùy bạn nhưng vấn đề ngân hàng là muôn thuở, bạn phải rõ ngân hàng họ vẫn đang làm việc để chính sách họ tốt hơn, cái mấu chốt ở đây là người vay không trả, cũng như chuyện vợ chồng, họ không đồng quan điểm, thì chia tay, cũng như ngân hàng không trả thì lên tòa, và do vô danh sách đen.


----------



## havan123 (18 Tháng mười một 2016)

tramanh đã viết:


> ok, bạn nói vậy thì tùy bạn nhưng vấn đề ngân hàng là muôn thuở, bạn phải rõ ngân hàng họ vẫn đang làm việc để chính sách họ tốt hơn, cái mấu chốt ở đây là người vay không trả, cũng như chuyện vợ chồng, họ không đồng quan điểm, thì chia tay, cũng như ngân hàng không trả thì lên tòa, và do vô danh sách đen.


ý kiến của bạn, mình tôn trọng.


----------

